# anyway to slingshot fish?



## awsomewarrior (Jul 21, 2013)

is this possible?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There have been some discussions of this in the past, but I cannot seem to find them at the moment.

In general, it is very difficult to use a slingshot for fish for a couple of reasons. For one, the refraction of the light makes it difficult to know just where to aim. But more importantly, water retards slingshot (and firearm) ammo very effectively. So unless a fish is literally on the surface, your chances of doing any damage to it are almost nil.

Having said that, a number of folks use slingbows to shoot fish with arrows. Because of its shape and weight, an arrow is much better at penetrating water. However, using this method to take fish is not legal everywhere ... for example, it is not legal here in British Columbia, but I believe it is legal in Florida.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:rolling: im sorry, but the fact that a person with the use of "warrior" in the username is asking about ammo and hunting is kinda ironically funny to me, but in a good respectful way. for a lot of your questions just tag search the forum and youtube, those options will only help you to gain an understanding of your intent.


----------



## UCChris (Jul 22, 2013)

Around my area we have carp like none other. There are so many in some bodies of water that then swim less than 1 inch under the waters. I just get really heavy ammo and try to put the shot right behind the head.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

People "bow fish" using a slingshot all the time. You just have to use a regular bow fishing arrow and reel setup. And like Charles stated, make sure it is legal where you are.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Your best bet as has been said is to get a slingbow, with a bow fishing reel attachment


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

it is legal through out the us, but only for carp,gar,catfish, succkers


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Not in trout waters in any state or AK it isn't!!!! CHECK YOUR LOCAL REGS!


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

It's difficult


----------

